

3D dreams in the modern browser - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/3d-dreams-in-modern-browser.html

======
Luyt
Technology has come a long way. I remember my first non-trivial graphics
program: a running elephant, drawn with graphic characters, on a PET-2001.

